
Ask HN: Is there any point in getting an MBA as a SWE? - baron816
Had an animated discussion with a very young software engineer yesterday. He said he planned to go get an MBA in a few years so that he could get into management and eventually become a high level executive at a big tech company. I expressed skepticism that an MBA would be either necessary or helpful in that pursuit. Any high level engineering managers here know much about what an MBA gets you in tech?
======
CyberFonic
MBA courses are oriented towards the needs of large corporations. Thus large
tech companies do value MBAs, it becomes a case of being competent in two
areas instead of just one. That would lead to more opportunities for
promotions into the management tiers.

In startups and small companies, an MBA might be useful, but probably won't
lead to better job opportunities.

One of the less mentioned benefits of an MBA is the network that you establish
during the course. That could lead to job opportunities that you would
otherwise not discover.

To become a high level executive doesn't require an MBA, it requires a track
record of increasing profits and making sales. Being a good micro-manager
simply means that you stay stuck at the middle management levels.

------
rogerkirkness
It depends on the company. Amazon values MBAs highly enough that it would
probably we worth it if you wanted to work there in management. Most other
modern tech companies, probably not.

